# Wanted Simplicity Landlord Attachments



## ropari (Sep 17, 2003)

Anyone have , or know of, a 2-stage blower and/ or tiller with all hardware for sale made to fit a 1999 Landlord? Also looking for blower and/ or tiller to fit a mid' 80's Sovereign. Any info' will be appreciated. Condition wanted: Good/ complete. Price: Fair value. Email me at [email protected] Thanks


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hi have you tried out kents site? they have a pretty extensive classified section over there...


simple tractors


----------

